# Got a call from the IO for PR



## samarmar (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi there,

I am new to this forum. I have been reading some of your stories regarding PR and I just want to mention my story.

I have applied for PR and interviewed in August 2011 and until last year September I didn't hear anything. An immigration officer then called me and asked for some more documents regarding my qualification which I did send. Afterwards, I haven't heard anything and I have been calling the call center a lot.

Last week, I again got a call from an IO. This time, he asked me why my husband didn't apply in the same application. I told him that the home affairs official who interviewed us refused to let him be included in the PR application because he has a refugee permit. The IO then asked me to send my husband's document so as to include him in the PR application. You can't imagine my joy as we were only thinking of applying for my husband once I receive my PR. I have sent him all the documents he needs and I called him to confirm receipt. He said he did receive and processed it and I should wait for sms from them as they are now busy with the other processes such as capturing the information and releasing the certificate. 

*My question is how long does this take?* I tried to ask him but the officer didn't answer me directly and said its not his job now and that he is done with my application and has transferred it to the other processes that need to be followed.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

As usual with Home Affairs, there is no exact time frame, but in general one or two months maximum. Generally when you phone the call centre, however, they can't tell you if it is really waiting for you or still being transferred to your nearest office. So you actually have to go in and wait in the line and check.

If you don't pick it up immediately once it is ready, they will hold your permit for 6-9 months until you do or don't.

So, wait two months and then go in, it should be ready. Or ask an immigration company to ask on your behalf every time they go in, which is usually twice a week.

Good luck!


----------



## samarmar (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks Legalman!

Two months is nothing compared to the 18+months wait! I can do it


----------



## samarmar (Apr 12, 2013)

*Whoop Whoop*

I just got the long awaited sms to go and collect the outcome of our PR application!! Whoop whoop! Hopefully its a positive outcome :fingerscrossed:

What do I need to take with? Its a family application so do we all need to present ourselves or can I collect on behalf of my husband and children?

Thanks for your assistance.:clap2:


----------

